# Unterschrift digitalisieren in Inkscape



## 3dtutor (25. November 2022)

Für den Fall, dass der ein odere andere unter euch seine Unterschriften auch mal für die Firma digitalisieren oder eventuell vektorisieren möchte, habe ich hier folgendes kurzes Tutorial für euch zusammengestellt. Erfolgt in Inkscape, also kostenlos nachzuahmen.


----------

